# Took Me 2 years, but I did it!



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

So now what are you going to do with all that free time?
Sell that one and start over again?


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

This is a good testimonial for the benefits of diy:

1. builds skills & self confidence
2. saves money
3. end results may be better than you could have bought
4. You know what you have


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

These forums are great, hard to imagine how much we learn from communication and sharing ideas online.
Imagine if our grandfathers had this technology and where we would be today ... or where our grandchildren will be in the future because of the internet and sites like this.

Sounds like you did a great job on your project.
We all have stories to tell of projects, some do not turn out as well as others.
But congrat's on seeing it through, will bring you many years of comfort for your effort.
To bad one project leads to another which opens up 2 more... just never seems to end.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

And i'd be willing to bet you learned a few things in the process,and the satisfaction cannot be measured.


----------



## Clint44 (Aug 18, 2012)

*Some time off for fun*



joecaption said:


> So now what are you going to do with all that free time?
> Sell that one and start over again?


LOL!
That's the last thing that would have come to mind, but I usually do come up with more projects.


----------



## Clint44 (Aug 18, 2012)

cleveman said:


> This is a good testimonial for the benefits of diy:
> 
> 1. builds skills & self confidence
> 2. saves money
> ...



Totally agree on all counts!!


----------



## Clint44 (Aug 18, 2012)

funfool said:


> These forums are great, hard to imagine how much we learn from communication and sharing ideas online.
> Imagine if our grandfathers had this technology and where we would be today ... or where our grandchildren will be in the future because of the internet and sites like this.


Very true!
I've seen tutorials (video and text) and gotten tips from lots of knowledgeable folks - some with decades of experience. And, I have the luxury of comparing techniques and blending them into a "best of all" approach that fits my project. Sites like this are a very valuable resource.

thanks


----------



## Clint44 (Aug 18, 2012)

Canarywood1 said:


> And i'd be willing to bet you learned a few things in the process,and the satisfaction cannot be measured.



Yes, I learned so many things.

With the furnace install, for example, I learned that the best way to avoid being overwhelmed was to break a project down into smaller tasks (building a base, wiring, venting, etc). As long as all those smaller simpler projects fit with the "big picture" - kind of like the old saying, _"a journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step"._


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

Clint, Great job but do you have any pictures? I love pictures!! dorf dude...


----------



## Clint44 (Aug 18, 2012)

shumakerscott said:


> Clint, Great job but do you have any pictures? I love pictures!! dorf dude...


I did take quite a few pics of the process, but I haven't taken any photos of the completed jobs. The weather should clear up here in a couple days and I'll take some and then I can show some side-by-side before and after.

thanks


----------



## shadytrake (Jul 8, 2012)

Yes, yes, would love to see your photos of the process. I am particularly interested in your roofing. Ours will need replacing in the next few years and that is one project that I know we can do ourselves without question.

We also will be replacing our dead furnace (this winter we will have space heaters - ugh) after we save up enough money. Not sure if we will do that ourselves, but you give us hope that it can be a DIY project.


----------



## Clint44 (Aug 18, 2012)

*Photos*

Okay, thanks for the encouragement.

I did take a lot of photos of this project over the past couple years.
Disclaimer: this is just what "I" did; not meant as any sort of tutorial. 
Other folks will need to do their homework, assess their own skills and comfort levels and make their own decisions on what and how to do their own projects.

My galleries of photos from this 2+ years project:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/accidntl/collections/72157629451370348/

Best way to view: After you open one of the sets, click on "Detail" and larger thumbnails will open - all on one page, plus you can read more of the notes I made at a glance.


----------



## terry603 (Mar 12, 2012)

clint, liked your pics of what you did


----------

